# Accommodation



## Mayflower44 (Jul 27, 2012)

We are here in Portugal househunting and were thinking of starting a tourism business / bed and breakfast.

How realistic is this idea, and is a swimming pool a must have (as people seem to think. 

We are looking in an area which is good for mountain biking, painting, photography, fishing and other activities. 

Is anyone actually doing this and succeeding at it?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm no expert but would think an awful lot depends on location. 

FWIW, I'm in figueiro Dos Vinhos (central Portugal) and although have only been here for less than a year, have already sussed out that the area seems to fill with (mostly local) tourists for a few weeks of the year and is pretty much empty for the rest of the time.

I assume there's a lot more (year round) tourism on the Algarve and Silver Coast etc but of course, you'll have a lot more competition in those areas.


----------



## Mayflower44 (Jul 27, 2012)

travelling-man said:


> I'm no expert but would think an awful lot depends on location.
> 
> FWIW, I'm in figueiro Dos Vinhos (central Portugal) and although have only been here for less than a year, have already sussed out that the area seems to fill with (mostly local) tourists for a few weeks of the year and is pretty much empty for the rest of the time.
> 
> I assume there's a lot more (year round) tourism on the Algarve and Silver Coast etc but of course, you'll have a lot more competition in those areas.


Judging by the lack of reasonably priced places to rent while we were house hunting then this might be an area it might be worth concentrating on. We found a "hovel" at first and then struck lucky through contacts in finding our present rental home. People want too much in the summer months but are then willing to accept a lower rent. Perhaps it is fairer, and ultimately just as profitable to just charge a reasonable rent for a minimum three month let, whatever the time of year.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Again, it's reckon it's largely about area and you haven't said what area you're referring to but FWIW, there are reasonably comfortable accommodation to rent in this area from about E300 per month and even then, many are not fully booked.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you want to be competitive then pool and Wi-Fi, viable I think it's similar to work if you need the B&B, activities or rental to survive financially then you need to be very very realistic about* possible* income, also that you should be legal which reguires licencing and tax returns.

You have to remember Portugal's holiday rents are driven by a very short season of high capacity driven more by Continentals visiting, UK still thinks Portugal is the Algarve, whereas for what you want to offer then Central or North would be better. The secret is off season and marketing.

I know a considerable number of people offering similar to your thoughts successful to a degree, but for none is it a primary source of income.


----------

